# Kangaroo bar



## kltan_pg (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,
I will expecting my XTrail 2.0L next week, I plan to installl the Kangaroo bar, kind of beautify it but I was concern when the sales person comment that it will affect the air bag response when occur in accident. need to get some opinion from this forum. :hal:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,

The kangaroo bar  (Bull bar we call it in the Land of Kangaroos) that you will get needs to have a very clear marking saying "airbag compatible" if it doesn't have that no matter how pretty it looks, stay away from it as it will directly affect your airbag performance at the time of impact.

The airbag compatible bull bars are attached directly to the body of the car at the front, so the impact response does not get delayed and the airbag will still function as normal.

Having said the above, I've seen an xtrail (without a bull bar) that got smashed from the front and the engine compartment got completely chewed-up right up to the front windscreen, yet the airbag did NOT go off! Not a single airbag (passenger or driver) functioned at the time of impact and the family was saved by their seatbelts.

I told the guy that he sould take nissan to court for this.



kltan_pg said:


> Hi,
> I will expecting my XTrail 2.0L next week, I plan to installl the Kangaroo bar, kind of beautify it but I was concern when the sales person comment that it will affect the air bag response when occur in accident. need to get some opinion from this forum. :hal:


----------



## kltan_pg (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the good advise !! will think twice again before getting the bull bar. 
Safety is more important than anything.


----------



## kltan_pg (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jalal,

Seen your website on http://jalalski.tripod.com/, Very Cool !! 
Especially for new comer like me, lots of things for me to explore.

Great job !


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your compliment 



kltan_pg said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> Seen your website on http://jalalski.tripod.com/, Very Cool !!
> Especially for new comer like me, lots of things for me to explore.
> ...


----------

